# REW YouTube Tutorial



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We would like to thank GIK Acoustics for preparing a very nice YouTube Tutorial on how to use REW. GIK tells us it is the first of several we can look forward to seeing. Thank you GIK!






This is an announcement thread only... for comments and questions please use the discussion thread.


----------

